# Number and cage sizes for New Zealand whites



## Kelly_Guy (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi all.  I plan on starting with a trio of New Zealand whites, and want to plan out the number and size of cages to plan my space.  Can I get some opinion on those raising this breed?

Does the height of cages need to be a full 2 feet, or is 18" plenty?

I have read the cage for the buck can be a little smaller.  Is 2 feet by 3 feet good for his cage?

For the doe, it should be a full 3' x 3'?

If I have 2 does, and a buck, that is 3 cages.  If I try and stagger the two does, how many other cages should I plan to have for when the kits are weaned?  My understanding is about 6 weeks they get moved, and butchered roughly around 9 weeks?   Split each kit up into 2 cages, for a total of 5 cages?  The cage for the kits could be 3' x 4'?  Better to have more cages that are smaller?

Lastly, I plan to double stack suspended cages.  I suspect they might get heavy, what is the typical weight of an all metal 3 x 3 x 2 cage?  I'm trying to gauge the total weight that will be hanging from my overhead lean to.

Much thanks for your personal preferences,

Kelly


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 5, 2010)

cage size suggestions are just that... suggestions... you can raise rabbits in smaller or larger cages it's really a personal preference... That being said you do want them to have room to move around and be comfortable... Girls cages should be a little larger because you will need room for a nest box and she will still need room to move around when the nest box is in her cage... 

Height... you need to make sure the rabbits can raise their ears and not touch the top... plus they sit up on the hind legs to clean themselves... and the boys need room in their cage have a decent "date" with the girl... LOL
I personally like a little height on my cages so it's easier to get in them to handle the rabbits... most of mine are 2 feet tall or more... 

Also something to think about is door size... I love big doors! makes my life so much easier to get in and clean them out, handle babies, and have access to pick them up easier... I have a few hutches that have the suggested 12x12 doors and I hate them... my favorite hutches the whole front opens up

Babies can all go into one larger grow out cage till the 9-12 week mark when you butcher them... no need to put them into individual cages... I wouldn't leave the boys in with the girls longer than the 12 week mark though... They could start breeding... and if you ever get a dwarf breed or smaller breed I would separate them even sooner than that... I usually keep mine in 2 cages boys in one girls in the other just in case I don't get around to processing them right away I don't have to worry about accidents...


----------



## Kelly_Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you very much for your insight, it helps.  

Kelly


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 6, 2010)

no prob glad I could help


----------

